# Notification de mail arrive en retard



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps , j'ai la notification mail qui arrive bien après que j'ai reçu l'email 

Existe il un réglage ?

Mail version 8.2 
Yosemite 10.10.5

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Cela pourrait être dû à la fréquence de la relève des courriels, dans mon cas toutes les 15 mn.
Peut-être que ça changerait en ne mettant que 5 mn comme délai entre deux chargements.
Ce réglage est à faire dans Général ...

Le changement est fait, le son ne vient pas plus vite, environ 1-2 mn après la réception des courriels


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2015)

Pour le moment la fréquence est sur " automatique "


----------



## Ma Dalton (6 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

la cause du retard peut aussi être le fait, quand on a plusieurs comptes dans Mail, qu'un compte est beaucoup plus lent à relever que l'autre.

Or, la notification arrive lorsque tous les comptes mail ont fini de relever.

Donc, si un mail arrive sur le compte A, alors que le compte B est toujours en train de relever, la notification du mail A n'arrivera que quand le compte B aura fini de relever.

J'ai le cas avec un compte Gmail qui met parfois plus d'un minute à terminer sa relève.

Ceci peut se vérifier :

- en désactivant les comptes lents, en ne laissant qu'un compte (rapide) actif
On s'envoie un mail sur ce compte ---> pas de délai pour la notification
On réactive un compte "lent", on s'envoie un mail : délai pour la notification

- en affichant la fenêtre "Activité" de Mail : on peut constater que tant qu'un compte est toujours en activité, la notification d'un mail déjà arrivé dans un autre compte n'a pas été "publiée".


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2015)

Eh ben, c'est dans le mille, bravo @*Ma Dalton*


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2015)

Mais pour mon cas , j'ai un seul et unique compte mail


----------



## Ma Dalton (6 Septembre 2015)

Oui, mais regarde dans la fenêtre Activité de Mail combien de temps il met avant de finir sa relève.

Tu devrais avoir la notification lorsque le travail est terminé = la fenêtre Activité est vide.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2015)

je viens de m'envoyer un email  dans la fenêtre activité je vois la barre de progression bleu , puis fin de travail 
et après  réception fin activité et toujours pas de notification !!


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2015)

Je viens de refaire un test envoi d'un email , je retourne sur Safari , dans le dock , je vois le petit 1 rouge  mais aucune notification


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2015)

Dans les préférences, je viens de décocher "émettre un son pour les autres actions ..." ça me semble plus rapide


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2015)

sainta a dit:


> Dans les préférences, je viens de décocher "émettre un son pour les autres actions ..." ça me semble plus rapide


Ok  je test cela


----------



## Ma Dalton (6 Septembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> je viens de m'envoyer un email  dans la fenêtre activité je vois la barre de progression bleu , puis fin de travail
> et après  réception fin activité et toujours pas de notification !!


C'est bien dans la fenêtre Activité qu'on appelle depuis la barre de menu/Fenêtre, que tu regardes, et non pas dans le coin en bas à gauche de la fenêtre de Mail ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2015)

Erreur de ma part , je regardais en bas a gauche
bon maintenant la notification arrive que j'ouvre mail après avoir vu son arrivé par le petit point rouge dans le dock

je lance un email test et dans activité il affiche trois barres bleu


----------

